# too young to be Pregnant???



## bree00

I have a feeling one of my 7 month old doelings is pregnant too young......Has Anyone else ever had this happen?? if so what did you do?? :GAAH:


----------



## kannm

I have not had this happen, but wanted to say that I hope things go well and that she is not pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats

I have never had it happen ....either....  

If it was caught early after being bred... a vet could give her a shot.... to abort ... but if past a certain point.... a vet cannot give this shot.... 

But ...I do know... it may be a risky delivery..... if she is unable to have them vaginally ...she will have to have a C-section..to get the babies out..... hopefully she will be big enough...to deliver them normally and that the kids aren't to big.... When her udder starts bagging up ...it could be 1 to 1 1/2 months to go .....when you see this... it is a good idea to give CD&T vaccine.... If you can find someone that may have colostrum around... I would store it away ...just in case.. as she may not produce enough....in the beginning......Also... in the last trimester.... try not to grain her up and heavily feed her hot feed....babies do most of their growth 2 months before being born...But...Don't under feed her either... as she needs that feed to grow herself....and support the kids... It is a tough call....on how much to really feed her.....Someone will have to keep a close eye on her.....when the time gets closer..... and a vet should be on standby.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms

I have never had that happen, but have heard of successful deliveries at about the same age. When did she get pregnant or when do you think? I know they have a shot that can be given to horses to cause them to abort. If your doe isn't very big you might want to check into that unless she's pretty far along...I'm guessing you are seeing signs of pregnancy so it's probably to late. Otherwise she may have to get a c-section, but there is always a chance she will do just fine also. Agreed with Pam though keep her feed up and don't let her get skinny, but not overly fat either. Good luck!


----------



## liz

Angel was barely 4 months old when Chief got her thru the fence...My bucks are separate from my does but where theres a will theres a way :wink: 

Angel at 4 months old was the size of most year old nigies, she's a nigi/pygmy cross and weighed 40 pounds at 4 months.... she continued to grow during her pregnancy and delivered a single 3 pound doeling without me, I arrived minutes after she delivered, baby was being tended to but mama had a very tiny udder...Angels udder is not great at all even after 3 freshenings so her first baby was left with her and got 3 ounces in a bottle twice a day. I was very lucky that Angel was a big girl to begin with, and luckier that her baby was small.

Best tip I can give you, do not over feed your baby girls in the hopes it will help them grow more before delivery all it will do is go to the babies possibly making them too big for the mama's to deliver. 
1 cup once a day of a good protein grain then once they deliver you can up it to 1 cup twice a day as they will need the extra to produce for kids as well as to continue growing themselves.


----------



## Goat Crazy

:shocked: 40lbs at 4months! My nigerian doelings are 15+lbs. at 3months. nig./pygmy crosses must weigh alot more than nigerians.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah I had it happen - she kidded fine with a single cute doeling


----------



## liz

Goat Crazy said:


> :shocked: 40lbs at 4months! My nigerian doelings are 15+lbs. at 3months. nig./pygmy crosses must weigh alot more than nigerians.


Yep...Angel was a chunky girl...when I brought her home at 6 weeks, I got her onto a bottle 2 x a day when I milked my girls...then once a day she would nurse my Tilly when she was on the stand, did that til she was 3 1/2 months old...plus she had her grain 2x a day and browse all day and she still got a bubby on occassion til she was 8 months.

My babies born this past spring were chunky too, the twin does were 13.5 lbs at 8 weeks and the single buckling was 25lbs at 10 weeks...so yes, I raise solid kids :greengrin:


----------



## Plumbago

I had the same happen. 
The buck had jumped the fence during the night and had his way with the kid. Moved am the next morning but was too late and difinitely too late when realised she was in kid to consider abortion.
I fed her well but did cut back on the grain a few weeks before I thought she was due to kid and she delivered a gorgeous kid, unassisted and was a great mum. 
I did pen them together for a week and a half to help with the bonding process.
In the wild it does happen and I think just a good diet and the bonding together after the birth is important.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Plumbago said:


> I had the same happen.
> The buck had jumped the fence during the night and had his way with the kid. Moved am the next morning but was too late and difinitely too late when realised she was in kid to consider abortion.
> I fed her well but did cut back on the grain a few weeks before I thought she was due to kid and she delivered a gorgeous kid, unassisted and was a great mum.
> I did pen them together for a week and a half to help with the bonding process.
> In the wild it does happen and I think just a good diet and the bonding together after the birth is important.


Ditto to what you said. I've heard of this happening, and I've heard that when it happens make sure you don't give them too much grain. Make sure they are maintaining their weight - not losing weight but don't over do the feed. If anything, give little feed like everyone suggested, and give hay. Especially this time of year. I'd think if she has pasture, and hay, she's not going to need much grain.

We have a doe that will be a year old in Oct that we will let the buck breed as soon as she is in heat again. Our buck runs with the girls right now, he's a real gentleman, but I know he'll let me know when the girls come into heat.

My husband's father lets his does breed young so long as they aren't below average size. My husband said he's not had any major issues or anything out of the ordinary with the young does vs. the older ones, you just have to make sure they aren't too small structure-wise or they could have difficulties getting the kid out or raising it. BTW, his father runs a herd of 200+.


----------



## nutmegfarm

Yeah I had a 5 month old kid and than again the next fall, so technically because of her birthdate she was a yearling 2nd freshener because she was born in May...very confusing and accidental but it does happen.


----------



## Lexibot

Any updates? I'd like to know what happened..

I bought a doe who everyone says she was possibly too young to breed. I honestly think she's OLDER just SMALL, Her horns aren't very short. She did fine, but refused the baby. I hope this season she'll be much better at being a mother AND milk source


----------



## SterlingAcres

I'm going to admit that I haven't read all the replies because I'm sort of in a hurry to get the evening barn chores done...

I'm not breeding off age. I'm breeding off body size. I have a doeling here that was born this past December. She's bred, on purpose, because she's almost (literally within an inch) the size of her dam. No real point in keeping a dry doeling here, especially considering I can't show her because she's pet quality. I think she'll do just fine come November because she's pretty much full grown. With my luck, she'll kid singletons like her dam. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh Shell I hope she doesnt its always so disappointing when they only have one!


----------



## SterlingAcres

Eh, it'll work out. I plan to retain quite a few kids this year, so Lucy might be for sale in milk with kids come fall. It all depends on what these does produce. My luck, everyone will pop out bucklings. Zoro will have some explaining to do.


----------



## StaceyRosado

haha -- tell me about it, Dude doesnt have a high ratio of does to bucks himself and I am breeding 3 of my does to him ugh

Zoro had 3 sets of triplets one set was all bucklings but the other two were 2 does and 1 buck each so its hard to say.


----------



## Lexibot

All my goats are first year except Grace. I hope she gives twins. Trips would be decent though


----------



## SterlingAcres

I figured I'd probably split close to 50/50 with him... which I'm okay with. If Cozy has a buckling, I will most likely retain it. The rest will be sold as pets I believe. Atreyu is up to bat later this winter. Should be exciting


----------

